# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  قاااااادمووووون أيها اليابانيون

## هدوء عاصف

*
كلنا بنعرف انو اليابان دولة بتشتهر بالإختراعات المتطورة واللي ما الها مثيل
بهالموضوع رح نركز على الإختراعات العربية ومن حول العالم اللي فكرتها موجودة
لكن طريقة تنفيذها هبل X هبل

والهدف ... نضحك ونفرفش .. 

بتمنى من الجميع يشاركوا ، والمشاركة فقط بالصور ، وما تنسوا التعليق عليها 


يلا Goooooooo*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اليكم اصغر دش بالعالم قطره 25 سم وبلقط ثلثين اقمار ونجوم الدنيا هههههههههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حمالة السلاح الجديدة ، فقط بـ 75 جنية + مصاريف الشحن خخخخخخ*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*للحفاظ على سلامة شاحن اللابتوب واطاله عمره الإفتراضي اتبع طريقة التبريد التالية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*خلاط الماء الجديد يخلط الماء الساخن مع البارد لينتج منه ثاني اكسيد الماء الفاتر  قادمووووون ايها الشعب الياباني العظيم*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عمره حدا جرب اكلة اللحم المكوي؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حرصا من الشعب الياباني العظيم على راحة وسعادة الشعب العربي تم توفير وسائل الراحة في سيارة ، تلفون ارضي + نفس ارجيلة + مشغل شرائط من الف وتسعمية وخشبة وغيره ، في سيارة!

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اليابانيون هم الوحيدون القادرون على استغلال المساحات الضيقة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*البحث عن مكينة لحام وفك الحنفية ولحمها وتركيبها اسهل بكثير من استبدالها بواحدة جديدة ، لا جد بحكي انا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*فكرة مميزة للنوم في الجو الحار*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

هاد الاختراع مفيد لطلاب المدرسة

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

روووعه...كثر منهن هدوء راح احتاجهن باليابان .... هههههه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هاد الاختراع مفيد لطلاب المدرسة



*ههههههههههههههههههههه شايفلك ولا كإنه متغلب هالإستاذ*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> روووعه...كثر منهن هدوء راح احتاجهن باليابان .... هههههه



*مااااشي يا معلم ولا يهمك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حمالة فراشي الأسنان الجديدة كليا ههههههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*جدييييييييييد جديييييييييييد حوض كيزر + دش في آن واحد ، تسخين المي عليك وحمامك علينا خخخخ*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تفضلوا هالإختراع ههههههههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شايفين انظمة الحماية المتطورة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ممنوع حدا ياخد المفاتيح .. هههههههههههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
حاطط كونديشن صحراوي على شباك سيارتك وفهمنا

اما انك ساحب سماعة التلفون من الكابينة وبتحكي مكالمة مكندشة لا والله مهي هينة المسألة هههههههه 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هههههههههههههههههههههه لا والله سخنة ليش الحكي*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههههه مش طبيعي اقتصاد اليابان راح من ورانا 

خدلك هاي

----------

